# Pictoral History of My Mice



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Been looking at my old pics and here is my line from the very beggining to current generation.

Patch - Buck - Argent Pied (brought in)








Babe - Doe - Black Pied (brought in)








Bandit - Buck - Agouti Pied (patchXbabe)








Stirling - Doe - Blue Point Siamese (brought in)








Ginger - Doe - Agouti (StirlingXbandit)








Shadow - Buck - Black (StirlingXbandit)








JD - Buck - Black Tan (brought in)








Baloo - Doe - Blue (JDXGinger)








Ying - Doe - Blue Point Siamese (stirlingXshadow)








Yang - Doe - Seal Point Siamese (stirlingXshadow)








The Beast - Buck - Black (Brought in)








Karma - Doe - Seal Point Siamese (brought in)








Hope - Doe - Seal Siamese (beastXkarma)








Faith - Doe - Seal Siamese (YingXbeast)








Nameless Male - Buck - Siam (BalooXbeast)








Baby doe (karmaxnameless male)








baby doe (HopeXnameless male)









And thats it so far.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wooooow I didn't think you could carry agouti... thats werid


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Only red is domant over agouti, but patch my first mouse was argent which is pink eyed agouti, so it came form him, his parents were argent pied and dove pied. 

But i got a shock when baloo bred with the beast, i know he carryed siamese but i didnt know if she did as her mother was only a carryer. i had no plan to breed her but had no spair units to put her in so just left her with him and the other girls and out of 6 got 2 siamese, but one vanished.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's really good,wish I could do that but my first were before digital cameras were common and I have no pics.Update us again down the line.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

So how long have you been in mice sarah? 
The latest siam babies are growing up now 12weeks and hoping for another litter soon if the girls uncross there legs! the male has sired 2 litters but faith isnt showing at all yet after 3-4 weeks with him, guess he isnt good enough for her, i know both carry blue so hoping for some blue points again. I want to get in something big and typey for them soon.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> that's really good,wish I could do that but my first were before digital cameras were common and I have no pics.Update us again down the line.


The first photos I have of my mice were taken on a 'normal' film camera too :lol: I'm not sure if that makes me feel old...


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

SarahC said:


> that's really good,wish I could do that but my first were before digital cameras were common and I have no pics.Update us again down the line.


Was it by chalk and slate? :lol:

(only joking, don't hurt me please...)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:ban Guessing when I see you again your voice will have broken  .As it happens it was about 10 years ago,digital was around but few people had a digital camera,twas all film and all this forum stuff and uploading of pics wasn't the norm either.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

SarahC said:


> :ban Guessing when I see you again your voice will have broken  .As it happens it was about 10 years ago,digital was around but few people had a digital camera,twas all film and all this forum stuff and uploading of pics wasn't the norm either.


 :lol: Haha, was it really that long ago, if i remember right we had Jayden as a baby so was only 5 years max, anyway your as old as you feel  Hopefully we will catch up at crawley if you can make it x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be 30 this year and digital cameras weren't common when I had my first (pet) mice. I also remember when having a computer at home was a new thing :lol: Goodness knows what will be the norm when I'm 70 :shock: Not meaning to hijack the thread, but it would be fun to see photos of everyone's first mice or groups of mice, the older the better. I'll see if I can find some of mine. I'm talking pets here rather than show. First show mice might be a different thread.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

that would be intresting mousebreeder, if you two still have the old photos you could scan them into the computer.

Heres one of my fav from my first mice Anna never bred her though as she was too old when i decided to breed.









And the rest of the first group
Mary turned into a fatty.








Stumpy only had 3 working legs one of the frount ones was all bent up when i got her but it never slowed her down.

























My fav mouse ever Super Runt! 









Second group of girls
Bandits sister
















spider mouse! she could climb anything.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here we go then, get ready to laugh 

My first group of does lived in this tank, which I made myself (cut the panes of glass to the right size and siliconed it together!).









Four of the does in a little wicker basket that used to hang from the lid









Second mouse that I ever owned, and first that I chose myself (Humbug)









One of two sisters that were my third and fourth mice (Niamh)









Another one of the early pets, Eve. Can you tell I like bandeds?









Mouse from my first ever (pet) litter (Reidun)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow love that house! and Humbug! Am i right in thinking bandeds are not common anymore?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not that bandeds are rare really, just that nobody breeds them for show. You can find them in pet shops or from people who breed pet mice. I like them, but I have one variety of marked mouse and that's difficult enough, let alone adding bandeds into the mix :roll:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, you've definitely had some amazing mice!!


----------

